# Hilton Head Surf Fishing Report



## Fishindoc (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello All!

Fished the Surf in Hilton Head the past two days. Bright and early Sunday and a dusk trip today.

Here's the report:

The whiting bite is on. Totaled 10 whiting over two days, from small to large. All were taken on Fishbites EZ Bait Squid. Whiting hitting in the wash and patrolling for bottom-placed baits.

Got a baby fish of some sort, again on Fishbites.

Mid morning yesterday, got a monster bite and brought in a black drum, approx 15-20 pounds. Didn't have a scale and I wanted to get him revived and released, so I didn't measure him either. Pictures below.

All in all, a good couple of days fishing. Tight lines!

Mike


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice catches, that big drum must have been fun.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Very good report. Cool pics to, thanks for sharing. Those Black Drum are pretty good eating. After the water gets hot they will be gone from the surf. Squid fishbites, cool, no natural bait?


----------



## Fishindoc (Dec 1, 2016)

MadDawgJ said:


> Nice catches, that big drum must have been fun.


Thanks!! It was fun! Fought pretty well and really took some drag. Wasn't sure what he was at first. That drag screaming is a great sound!


----------



## Fishindoc (Dec 1, 2016)

Fatback said:


> Very good report. Cool pics to, thanks for sharing. Those Black Drum are pretty good eating. After the water gets hot they will be gone from the surf. Squid fishbites, cool, no natural bait?


Hey Fatback! I've found that Fishbites will catch just about anything in the HH surf. Whiting really seem to love it. The black drum was a lot of fun. I tend to release everything I catch, but I'll keep that in mind in the event I get another one!


----------



## jason s (Apr 16, 2012)

Where were you? I'm heading to Sea Pines area in June.


----------



## Fishindoc (Dec 1, 2016)

jason s said:


> Where were you? I'm heading to Sea Pines area in June.


I was on the north end, near Folly Field Beach.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Glad to hear you had some success. I will be down for the annual family vacation later in May. I will be staying in Palmetto Dunes. The whiting bite has been great the last several years during my stay. Also, there has been a good pompano bite during my time there as well. I hope the big chopper blues are still around as well. Don't overlook the canals and waterways surrounding the Palmetto Dunes resort. There are some huge red drum and trout to be had. I have even seen tarpon caught. :fishing::beer:

.


----------



## Fishindoc (Dec 1, 2016)

abass105 said:


> Thanks for the report. Glad to hear you had some success. I will be down for the annual family vacation later in May. I will be staying in Palmetto Dunes. The whiting bite has been great the last several years during my stay. Also, there has been a good pompano bite during my time there as well. I hope the big chopper blues are still around as well. Don't overlook the canals and waterways surrounding the Palmetto Dunes resort. There are some huge red drum and trout to be had. I have even seen tarpon caught.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, abass! Have fun down here. Tight lines!


----------

